# Your favourite Vape Pics



## Rob Fisher (1/12/20)

When you are browsing through your vape pics and find a favourite... just post it here! This pic was taken at the Mexican restaurant at Monte a couple of years ago.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/20)

Another favourite of mine from 5 years ago is my REO workhorses in a vape stand a mate made for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## johan (6/12/20)

1'st couple of vape pics after settling down in the land of milk & guinness

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## Hooked (6/12/20)

This one was taken a long time ago (over a year ago actually) at the hairdresser. It's wonderful having a hairdresser who allows vaping in the salon! The coffee bar next door would bring me an Irish Coffee, but sadly they've closed and the new owners don't know how to make an Irish. Going to the hairdresser just ain't the same anymore 

@Rob Fisher might recognise the mod, which I still have and use!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/20)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher might recognise the mod, which I still have and use!
> 
> View attachment 216024



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stranger (7/12/20)

Bugger the vaping pics, I would maim some one for a newkie brun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/12/20)

Stranger said:


> Bugger the vaping pics, I would maim some one for a newkie brun


If in SA brew your own; simple stupid recipe - hook up with a home brewer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/20)

johan said:


> If in SA brew your own; simple stupid recipe - hook up with a home brewer.
> 
> View attachment 216097



Such FOMO for some Newcastle!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

